# Another Chen origin story - and this one seems plausile to me



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2014)

Read an artical by Tony Yang last night and he said in it that Chen style Taijiquan comes form Taizu Changquan combined with breathing exercises and qigong. This does actually make sense because Taizzu Changquan was the style of the military at the time of Chen Wangting. This also is a possibly because Chen Wangting was a military officer at the end of the Ming Dynasty. But like most origin stories, at this point it is still just a story

Taizzu Changquan


> The History of Chang Quan or Long Fist Kung Fu
> 
> Chang Quan or Long Fist Kung Fu was first developed during the 10th century by Zhao Kuangyin, commonly known as Emperor Taizu (927-976) of the Song Dynasty. Where did his names come from? Well, his family name was Zhao, given name was Kuangyin, and posthumous title was Taizu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 10, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Read an artical by Tony Yang last night and he said in it that Chen style Taijiquan comes form Taizu Changquan combined with breathing exercises and qigong. This does actually make sense because Taizzu Changquan was the style of the military at the time of Chen Wangting. This also is a possibly because Chen Wangting was a military officer at the end of the Ming Dynasty. But like most origin stories, at this point it is still just a story
> 
> Taizzu Changquan


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Of course it's well known that Chen Wanting  knew several arts. But he combined what he knew creatively and in a very coordinated way to create taiji.
Chen taiji from Chen Wanting onwards was no longer Changuan


----------

